# Gina Carano "Kick in the Teeth"



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)

Gina Carano "Kick in the Teeth" - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)

Gina Carano "Kick in the Teeth" - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

if getting in the ring with her was the only reason for her to get on top of me... I'd do it.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)

Have you seen "Haywire"?

Haywire - First 5 Minutes - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)

*Gina Carano - IMDb*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Have you seen "Haywire"?
> 
> Haywire - First 5 Minutes - YouTube



Hell Yeah watched it twice and probably i will watch it again. She can beat me up any time


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dog humping the air and loving it - YouTube


----------



## Sistersteel (Jan 13, 2013)

Z499 said:


> if getting in the ring with her was the only reason for her to get on top of me... I'd do it.



You do know that she's not nearly as good as some make her out to be.  She's gotten her ass handed to her many times.  Not to mention I don't think she's that pretty.

If you want HOT and bad ass, check out Rhonda Rousey.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Z499 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sistersteel said:


> You do know that she's not nearly as good as some make her out to be.  She's gotten her ass handed to her many times.  Not to mention I don't think she's that pretty.
> 
> If you want HOT and bad ass, check out Rhonda Rousey.



Hey if fighting you is the way to get you on top of me I would do it to and my wife would be there rooting for you to beat my ass!!


----------



## oliolz (Jan 13, 2013)

either one of those ladies, i'd let beat me up


----------



## Z499 (Jan 13, 2013)

oliolz said:


> either one of those ladies, i'd let beat me up



Sister is a tank, and damn near as powerful as one. I would kill to have her build and strength


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 13, 2013)

http://youtu.be/q4KA4l3T8sk


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 13, 2013)

Sistersteel said:


> You do know that she's not nearly as good as some make her out to be.  She's gotten her ass handed to her many times.  Not to mention I don't think she's that pretty.
> 
> If you want HOT and bad ass, check out Rhonda Rousey.



She has lost only once to cyborg who is a girl roided up. Cyborg was so roided she was able to pick up tito ortiz and slam him down when he had her in a triangle. Tito outweighed her by 100lbs. 

Carano has also fought and trained muay thai in thailand and whooped ass over there. Girl is a card carrying bad ass. and she is hot as hell.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 13, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> She has lost only once to cyborg who is a girl roided up. Cyborg was so roided she was able to pick up tito ortiz and slam him down when he had her in a triangle. Tito outweighed her by 100lbs.
> 
> Carano has also fought and trained muay thai in thailand and whooped ass over there. Girl is a card carrying bad ass. and she is hot as hell.



I agree. She's much hotter than Rhonda. Not sure who would win in a fight but both are stellar world class fighters. I trained Muay Thai for many years and I will say I am impressed with Gina's speed, technique and explosiveness in her stand up. It would be a great fight. Maybe if Gina signs with the UFC they will make it happen. IIRC, Rhonda was just signed by the UFC.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 13, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I agree. She's much hotter than Rhonda. Not sure who would win in a fight but both are stellar world class fighters. I trained Muay Thai for many years and I will say I am impressed with Gina's speed, technique and explosiveness in her stand up. It would be a great fight. Maybe if Gina signs with the UFC they will make it happen. IIRC, Rhonda was just signed by the UFC.



Gina has the better stand up for sure, but I believe Rhonda would win that fight still. Rhonda is on another level for women's MMA right now. even in the guys division you don't see knock outs very often at that weight class. the submission, and control game that Rhonda possess while always improving her stand up gives her a good chance of dominating her division in the UFC for quite awhile. the person i want to see Rhonda fight soon is Cat Zingano. look her up. she is a legit challenger potentially


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 14, 2013)

Her middle name is aptly named, Joy!


----------



## Z499 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Sistersteel (Jan 18, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> She has lost only once to cyborg who is a girl roided up. Cyborg was so roided she was able to pick up tito ortiz and slam him down when he had her in a triangle. Tito outweighed her by 100lbs.
> 
> Carano has also fought and trained muay thai in thailand and whooped ass over there. Girl is a card carrying bad ass. and she is hot as hell.



Tito doesn't outweigh her by 100lbs.  Cyborg competes in my weight class in BJJ which is the SHW divsion (165+lbs).  Tito didn't weigh 265lbs in that vid and I've seen women do that so it's not like she's the only one to ever do that.


----------



## Sistersteel (Jan 18, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I agree. She's much hotter than Rhonda. Not sure who would win in a fight but both are stellar world class fighters. I trained Muay Thai for many years and I will say I am impressed with Gina's speed, technique and explosiveness in her stand up. It would be a great fight. Maybe if Gina signs with the UFC they will make it happen. IIRC, Rhonda was just signed by the UFC.



I can tell you who'd win the fight, Rhonda easily.


----------



## JR. (Feb 18, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Gina Carano "Kick in the Teeth" - YouTube


im sorta turned on right now


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Dog humping the air and loving it - YouTube



Looks like _someone _found the invisible dog!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Sarah Kaufman vs Ronda Rousey Running Up That Hill - YouTube



Is she sponsored by Gaspari Nutrition?

(Googles)

*Ronda Rousey Team Gaspari Strikeforce Fighter
*
Awesome!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Her middle name is aptly named, Joy!



*WANT!*


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2013)

Sistersteel said:


> Tito doesn't outweigh her by 100lbs.  Cyborg competes in my weight class in BJJ which is the SHW divsion (165+lbs).  Tito didn't weigh 265lbs in that vid and I've seen women do that so it's not like she's the only one to ever do that.



What exactly is your point here? Tito outweighs her by roughly a hundred pounds. I don't deny it could be less, but either way it is a significant amount. Girls of that size don't pick up dudes of that size while in a triangle while natural. It's just not done. If it is done, it is the rare exception.


----------

